# Abdominal Wall Fat Pad Biopsy



## dballard2004 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello. We have a coding dilemma at our office that we hope you can solve. One of our surgeons did an Abdominal Wall Fat Pad biopsy by making a 1 cm incision into the abdomen, lifting the flap & removing a 1 cm (circumferentially)piece of abdominal fat (No needle was involved.). The procedure was concluded with a 2-layer closure and the specimen was sent to pathology. What CPT code(s) would we use to bill for this? Thank you in advance for your insight and help.


----------



## elenax (Mar 17, 2009)

I would use the series of the 114xx or 116xx depending on the path results because of the incision and the layer closure.


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

